# This is what speed looks like in '08



## libertycycles (Oct 3, 2005)

'08 is not only for the year but for the >8G you'll need to take this baby home. 1" steerer and centerpull brakes​


View attachment 87976

View attachment 87977​


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

the bike looks kind of...err " slow "... up to date BMC time machine 01 still look wickedly fast ( no i don't own BMC )


----------



## libertycycles (Oct 3, 2005)

z ken said:


> the bike looks kind of...err " slow "... up to date BMC time machine 01 still look wickedly fast ( no i don't own BMC )


In comparison to the "alloy only" Transition frame of the past. It's about time Specialized made a carbon speed sled. Looks more like the Cervelo P3.


----------



## estone2 (Sep 25, 2005)

z ken said:


> the bike looks kind of...err " slow "... up to date BMC time machine 01 still look wickedly fast ( no i don't own BMC )


yeah cuz aero tubing is sooooo slow.

looks ugly, yes. looks slow, no.

-estone2


----------



## AidanM (Aug 11, 2006)

why must they ALL copy cervelo, also a curved seat tube does not only make a bike fast, cervelo has a lot of other details , such as slimmm headtube , hidden seat clamp, true aero tubing.


----------



## jut8 (Oct 11, 2006)

that thing is just SICK! If i had the legs, i would love to be pedaling that thing through TT races, and that would be my Tri Bike for sure if i had the $$


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Looks like a melted Cervelo.


----------

